# 008568 - Bank 1; System Too Rich off Idle



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi All,


I have read my car with Vag-Com and erased all failures. When all is STATUS OK giving now, there is 1 faullt code that is coming up always. (I can reset it but after a drive of 10 minutes the fault code 008568 comes back again.)

Also when i not start the car for more than 7 hours is starts whith 1300rpm and goed 800 up, and down for 7 minutes. After this i can start the car the whole day without problems. 


008568 - Bank 1; System Too Rich off Idle
P2178 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 48532 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:07:46

Freeze Frame
RPM: 1561 /min
Load: 39.6 %
Speed: 53.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 0.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.605 V

Readiness: 0000 0000


Appreciate your help.

Thank you!


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

ked30k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have read my car with Vag-Com and erased all failures. When all is STATUS OK giving now, there is 1 faullt code that is coming up always. (I can reset it but after a drive of 10 minutes the fault code 008568 comes back again.)
> ...


check your rear pcv tube and the gasket at the connection point on your tubro where that tube connects too.. i had pretty much the same issue and thats what my problem was


----------



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

gli_boi,

I will check that this week.

Also when i look in vag-com under group 032 i see this:

'032	
Lambda (Idle)	Lambda (Partial)
Self-Adaptation	Self-Adaptation
% %
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25
2,6	-25


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

ked30k said:


> gli_boi,
> 
> I will check that this week.
> 
> ...


see mine was at about 25% 










but in reality it should be within -8 through 8


----------



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

I know that if the lamba is +25% it could be the MAF sensor.

Mine is -25% what can this mean?


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

ked30k said:


> I know that if the lamba is +25% it could be the MAF sensor.
> 
> Mine is -25% what can this mean?


 it could essential be the same.. + i believe is to lean.. and - is to rich.. but both could be cause by a boost leak of some sort... best would be to do a boost leak test and see what you come up with.. make sure to block of the throttle body, and the rear pcv so you dont pressurize the crank case..


----------



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all, 


I replaced my DV whats seems that it solved my problem and the engine was running 0.8 bar turbo pressure. 

After some driving the turbo goes again at 0.4 bar and the lamba is again -25% at adaption vallue. 


I checked on vacuum leaks nothing! MAF is changed nothing! 


What can it be?


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

ked30k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I replaced my DV whats seems that it solved my problem and the engine was running 0.8 bar turbo pressure.
> ...


 unplug the MAF senor and reset everything. leave it unpluged and go drive around and see what it does..


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Do us a favor and remove you oil cap and give the open oil port a good whiff. Does it smell strongly of gas?


----------



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

@gli_boi & @SmithersSP

Yes it smells like gas indeed. Also we think we have found the problem! The FMIC is leak. 

Today it will be de-installed and we will set some pressure on it to check the leak.


Keep you informed when i got more info. :thumbup:



Thanks!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Ummm. It's not your front mount intercooler. You most likley have a bad seal in your high pressure fuel pump which is leaking gasoline into your oil. To confirm my theory change your oil. You will see your fuel trims improve then go back to -25% again. You will most lilkley need to replace your pump. If you contine to run your car with a gas/oil mixture you WILL destroy the bearings in your engine.


----------



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

I replaced my FMIC that whas the fault. It had a 2 cm hole in in it. I have now full turbo pressure again, and no running rich failures.

Also i will replace my oil to see if the new oil also will smell gas.



@gli_boi,

Your lamba is +25% that means your MAF is dead mate!!!


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

do you have a k04 with rs4 injectors?


----------



## ked30k (Dec 7, 2010)

@skateboy918,

K04 is standard in a ED30 engine. I have also the standard injectors.

Greet!


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

ked30k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I replaced my FMIC that whas the fault. It had a 2 cm hole in in it. I have now full turbo pressure again, and no running rich failures.
> 
> ...



no my MAF is fine lol.. my trims were off the charts because of my leaking seal on the rear PCV.. its a problem that has been fixed already


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

has this been resolved?


----------



## Heckenn (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello Friends

I'm new in this group. I sorry because I've not presented to myself, but I came here through the Google Search page.

I have the same problem in my 2.0 TFSI car, I've read this post and I don't have clear what do you mean about "rear pcv"?

I've changed the pcv valve (valve over intake manifold) and the problem persists.

Could you help?

Regards


----------

